
Strelka, by Target: Real-Time, container-based file scanning - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/target/strelka
======
stevespang
"Strelka" is the term in Russian for street fights, often rings are set up in
empty lots with a sand base, announcers, referees, dozens of men and women
watch amateurs put in mouthpieces and pummel each other in the ring

